# New tumbler opinion



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had it with my Lyman pro magnum with auto flow. The auto flow doesn't work, it takes too much media due to the 2 bowl system, and every now and then it allows media to fall out when you forget to check the wing nut that holds the bottom bowl to the main bowl. I am thinking about picking up the Cabela's tumbler since if there is a problem I can exchange it at the store in Grand Forks. Anyone use one of these and have anything to say about them, the comments online seem to all be positive.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I will sell you mine for $40. I have the cabela's tumbler, pan, and case polish. I have used some of the polish, and the media has been used a number of times, but still does the job quite well. I am much more happy with my ultrasonic and stainless pins so my tumbler is just taking up space.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

D'oh, I actually went ahead and bought one last night before I saw your reply. I wanted to make sure it was shipped out today, you could have saved me $30. Thanks for the offer anyway.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I've used mine for 3-4 years now without any complaints. I forget who they are made by, but they come with a 1 year warranty (or use to) from the company that actually makes them. Well known company.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Berry's Bullets http://www.berrysmfg.com/product-i14546-c47-g8-b0-p0-400_Tumbler.aspx

They sell the same one in blue, but I ordered from Cabalas anyway since I would rather return one to the store than have to ship something back.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

that's the one. That's also why I just got one from cabelas.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, I got the shipping notice on this today, I clicked the track package link and its already delivered. First time where UPS ground beat the shipping notice to my inbox.


----------

